# December to remember - Big flounder 12/5/2016



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/5/2016*
I had the Chris B. group of 5 onboard tonight. I decided to gig some areas closer to home tonight that often get overlooked during the flounder run. Weather was nice, with light West winds turning South at 10 mph and high tides. We had a very slow start tonight, and didn't put our first fish in the box until 9pm (after 3 hours of looking). Once we found where the fish wanted to be, we got picky, only gigging the bigger fish we saw, and letting lots of smaller keepers go by. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 7 sheepshead by 11pm. The biggest flounder tonight was 27" and weighed 8 pounds, the smallest fish was 16".

December dates are filling fast, please see the updated list below. * Late trips are also available upon request*, and this is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked, just call and ask...

*Upcoming open dates:*
*December 11, 12, 13, 21, 23, 28-31.*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

